# Target foot wear...



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i used to go by flats; very little cushion and very flat soles. They work very well but you feel every little variation in the ground. After playing around and talking with a few people its boots and only boots from now on; I've got a couple pairs depending on the venue and i'll tell ya what you're hold gets very pleasant even on bad days


----------



## hoytelement24c (Jun 4, 2013)

Indoors I prefer my bedroom slippers actually!!! The ground is level so I don't worry about balance and just focus on comfort......outdoors I prefer my Adidas (forget actual model name) but they're like a running shoe for offroad and have great traction on dirt of most types


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Ankle support is paramount for me. 

Better foundation and therefore balance.

That means at least 6" boots.

Low to medium heel. 

I make sure the model doesn't have the toe rolling up like a boot made for hiking.

Redwing work boots work well.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Foot wear; comfort, traction, support. And I wear the same boots practicing that I will competing regardless of event. Like practicing with low cut tennis shoes and competing wearing fancy cowboy boots is really dumb.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

I wear _whatever_ as long as it gives me good contact with the ground. My favorites are flip flops and Rocky snake boots, both have firm soles but have a good feel of the ground/floor. When neither of those are appropriate I'm probably wearing Ariat ropers. I completely agree about tennis shoes, my stance allows me a very good center of gravity but being up on air and foam just doesn't feel right. .02


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I had heard long ago about using a "harder" shoe, preferably with a heel.
I always preferred a softer show that would conform to your foot better... Just for comfort sake.
Recently I have been watching a lot of World Cup videos, and see people like Reo and Erika wearing more of an athletic shoe (sneakers).
I'm inclined to believe that whatever you normally wear, is what you should practice and shoot with.


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

How about a golf shoe, think that would work?


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Indoors cowboy boots properly fit really improved my stability heals move weight into your forefoot


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

sam4836 said:


> How about a golf shoe, think that would work?


Yes. Not old style spikes but the newer treaded sole.


----------



## Hallettking (Jan 14, 2013)

I went to skateboard shoes, very comfortable and the bottoms are flat, picked up on this in a John Dudley article,and now that's all I shoot in, before I worn cowboy boots, never again, way better footing


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Mahly said:


> I had heard long ago about using a "harder" shoe, preferably with a heel.
> I always preferred a softer show that would conform to your foot better... Just for comfort sake.
> Recently I have been watching a lot of World Cup videos, and see people like Reo and Erika wearing more of an athletic shoe (sneakers).
> I'm inclined to believe that whatever you normally wear, is what you should practice and shoot with.


I've also watched some of the video's where those guys wear the sneakers but when I wear sneakers, I notice I also have balance problems occasionally. Quite possibly a defect in my form but for me I either shoot 3d in 6" boots with a medium to low heal which puts just a little weight on the balls of my feet and good traction. For indoor I wear low cut hiking shoes again with a medium to low heal and not a lot of cushioning.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am wearing my danner rat boots as much as possible when shooting, they are a little warm when the temps get above 90 but if it is below 90 I am in them. They are a military issue type boot and they are just awesome.

Sam my pro indoor buddy who wins a bunch of the known 50 and was shooter of the year again wears cowboy boots indoor and outdoor.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I've got some "training" type sneakers. Wider soled and designed for stability I use outdoors. They have a little bit of a knobbie tread pattern to them and help with footing. Indoors I've got some DC skate shoes I wear.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

FWIW flip flops are now persona non gratis at ASA events.


----------



## Techyo (Dec 4, 2013)

Nike trainers or puma / adidas


----------



## D.B.Cooper (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks to the advice in this thread I ordered a pair of Adidas skater shoes for this indoor season. I've had them for a week or so and love them. The shoes are very flat; no heel to speak of and very comfortable too. I'll stick with boots for field archery, but these are going to be my indoor shoes going forward.


----------



## TxIceMonkey (Oct 8, 2013)

I wear cowboy boots. I am wearing them 90% of the time any way and they are what I'm normally most comfortable in.


----------

